# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Akademia e Shkencave dhe heshtja ndaj sfidave te kohes

## &Mitrovicalia&

Kam deshir te mesoj ketu per rolin e tanishem te ketij Institucionit te larte mbare kombetare, qfar roli aje si i till ka!, dhe a mundet aje si till dic te ndikoj pozitivishte tek elita politike kosovare kundrejt s'fidave me te cilat ata perballen e ce keto s'fida jane ; Gjendja e rende sociale, ekonomike,politike, fetare etj.Q'ka mund te bej ky tempulli kombetare i diturise ne avitjen dhe bashkimin e partive dhe politikaneve ner nje unitet barem kure eshte fjala interesat kombetare.

----------


## zeus

-----------------------------

Po nuk behet Akademia e Shkencave me mundësa ...

-----------------------------

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Akademia e Shkencave dhe e Arteve e Kosovës (ASHAK), e themeluar më 20 dhjetor të vitit 1975 në Prishtinë me Ligj të veçantë të Kuvendit të Kosovës.

Akademia e Shkencave dhe e Arteve e Kosovës (Akademia e Kosovës) është institucioni më i lartë i shkencës dhe i artit në Kosovë i themeluar nga Kuvendi i Kosovës. Interesi publik e kombëtar i Akademisë shprehet në ushtrimin e veprimtarisë së saj në fushën e shkencës dhe të artit, që përfshin kultivimin, nxitjen dhe zhvillimin e mendimit shkencor dhe të krijimtarisë artistike. Selia e Akademisë është në Prishtinë. [1]

Akademia përbëhet nga tri organe kryesore nga Kuvendi, Kryesia dhe Kryetari. Ndër to organi më i lartë është Kuvendi i Akademisë dhe përbëhet nga të gjithë anëtarët e rregullt dhe korrespondentë të saj. Prezentues i Akademisë është Kryetari i Akademisë. Akademia ka anëtarë të rregullt, anëtarë korrespondentë, anëtarë të jashtëm. Akademikët d.m.th shkencëtarët që bartin titullin Akademik ata janë anëtarë të përjetëshëm.

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Seksionet
Akademia ka katër seksione:

Seksionin e Gjuhësisë dhe të Letërsisë 
Seksionin e Shkencave Shoqërore 
Seksionin e Shkencave të Natyrës 
Seksionin e Arteve. 
Seksionet udhëhiqen nga sekretarët e seksioneve. ASHAK-u ka edhe Departamentin e Bibliotekës dhe të Administratës.





[redakto] Kryesia
Kryetar: Akademik Rexhep Ismajli 
Nënkryetar: Akademik Besim Bokshi 
Sekretar i përgjithshëm: Akademik Hivzi Islami 
Sekretar i Seksionit të Gjuhësisë dhe të Letërsisë: Akademik Eqrem Basha 
Sekretar i Seksionit të Shkencave Shoqërore: Akademik Ekrem Murtezai 
Sekretar i Seksionit të Shkencave të Natyrës: Akademik Muharrem Berisha 
Sekretar i Seksionit të Arteve: Akademik Rauf Dhomi 
Sekretar i Akademisë: mr.Zija Bylykbashi 

[redakto] Anëtarët e rregullt
Idriz Ajeti 
Ali Aliu 
Eqrem Basha 
Muharrem Berisha 
Besim Bokshi 
Nexhat Daci 
Rauf Dhomi 
Minir Dushi 
Rexhep Ferri 
Enver Gjerqeku 
Hivzi Islami 
Rexhep Ismajli 
Feriz Krasniqi 
Mark Krasniqi 
Ekrem Myrtezai 
Ali Podrimja 
Rexhep Qosja 
Jashar Rexhepagiq 
Esat Stavileci 
Sabri Hamiti 
Engjëll Berisha 
Tahir Emra 
Mehmet Kraja 
Pajazit Nushi 
Latif Susuri 

[redakto] Anëtarët korrespondentë
Isa Mustafa 
Fejzullah Krasniqi 
Jusuf Krasniqi 

[redakto] Anëtarët e jashtëm
Ed-hem Çamo 
Tomë Berisha 
Neil S. Cherniack 
Shaban Demiraj 
Robert Elsie 
Wilfried Fiedler 
Victor Friedman 
Gjelosh Gjokaj 
Kristian Gyt 
Eric P. Hamp 
Ismail Kadare 
Dušan Kanazir 
Muhamedin Kullashi 
Noel Malcolm 
Joseph Milie-Emili 
Leonard Newmark 
Michel Roux 

[redakto] Anëtarë nderi
Gjergj Fishta 
Ferid Murad 

[redakto] In Memoriam
Ibrahim Rugova 
Ramiz Abdyli 
Eshref Ademaj 
Fehmi Agani 
Mihajlo Apostolski 
Agim Çavdarbasha 
Tish Daija 
Agnja Desnickaja 
Ali Hadri 
Hajredin Hoxha 
Osman Imami 
Ibrahim Kodra 
Esad Mekuli 
Janez Milçinski 
Muslim Mulliqi 
Grga Novak 
Anton Pashku 
Kolë Popa 
Syrja Popovci 
Dervish Rozhaja 



Çesk Zadeja 
Gazmend Zajmi 

[redakto] Kryetarë deri më tash
Esad Mekuli (20.12.1975 – 29.01.1979) 
Idriz Ajeti (29.01.1979 – 11.05.1982) – (25.05.1995 – 09.07.1996) – (09.07.1996 – 08.11.1999) 
Dervish Rozhaja (11.05.1982 – 10.05.1984) 
Syrja Pupovci (11.05.1984 – 09.05.1986)

Musa Haxhiu (24.05.1990 – 04.06.1992) 
Mark Krasniqi (04.06.1992 – 27.06.1993) 
Gazmend Zajmi (27.06.1993 – 30.06.1994) – (30.06.1994 – 25.05.1995) 
Nexhat Daci (08.11.1999 – 30.11.2002) 
Rexhep Ismajli (2003 - aktualisht)

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Esad Mekuli
Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë
• Ten things you didn't know about images on Wikipedia •Shko te: navigacion, kërko
Esad Mekuli


Emri: Esad 
Mbiemri: Mekuli 
Emri alternativ: Sat Nokshiqi 
Profesioni: shkrimtar 
Ditëlindja: 17 dhjetor, 1916 
Vendlindja: Plavë 
Ditëvdekja: 6 gusht, 1993 
Vendvdekja: Prishtinë 
Nënshtetësia: shqiptar 
Esad Mekuli është poeti i parë dhe më i njohur i Kosovës pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Ai lindi në Plavë, më 17 dhjetor 1916 dhe vdiq në Prishtinë më 1993. Familja e tij në Plavë kishte ardhë nga Nokshiqi. Babi i Esad Mekulit, edhepse ishte hoxhë, fëmijët e tij i orientoi në shkollim jofetar. Esad Mekuli, shkollën fillore e kreu në Plavë, në gjuhën serbe. Shkollimin e mesëm-gjimnazin e filloi në Pejë, për ta vazhduar pastaj në Prizren e Sarajevë, ndërsa e përfundoi në Pejë në vitin 1936. Menjëherë pas kryerjes së shkollimit të mesëm u regjistrua në fakultetin e veterinarisë në Beograd, të cilin e vazhdoi në pastaj në Zagreb e në Italia. Në këtë fushë, ai edhe doktoroi në Beograd në vitin 1959. Si nxënës i shkollës së mesme, por edhe si student dëshmoi se është përparimtar dhe çdo herë gjendej në rrethin e atyre që e kritikonin regjimin e kohës. Pikërisht për këtë ai ndërroi shumë shkolla të mesme dhe fakultete. Madje edhe mjaft shpesh u burgos. Tri herë është burgosur, dhe ka rënë në duar të famëkeqit Kosmajc-shef i policisë. Më së vështiri e ka pasë kur ka kundërshtuar traktin për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve për në Turqi. Esad Mekuli ishte aktivist i dalluar dhe bartës i jetës kulturore të studentëve. Në Beograd ishte edhe redaktor i fletorës Beogradski student. Në këtë sferë siç ka thënë vetë, si gjimnazist ka shkruar romanin Vendeta – hakmarrja, për të damkosë këtë të keqe në mesin e shqiptarëve. Pastaj ka shkruar punime sociale në revistat e ndryshme, si: Venac – Beograd, Mlladost – Zagreb, Podmladak jadranske Staze – Split, Granit – Podgoricë, Novi Behar – Sarajevë, Student – Beograd e të tjera. Në këto revista ka shkruar në gjuhën serbe, dhe çdo herë ka shkruar për popullin e vet – shqiptarët, të cilët i ka mbrojtur kur të tjerët i kanë akuzuar. Si student përparimtar ai u burgos në vitin 1940 dhe qëndroi në burgun famëkeq "Gllavinjaqa", prej nga u amnistua me 2 prill të vitit 1941. Pas daljes nga burgu u paraqit vullnetar dhe punoi si veterinar ushtarak në Pejë. Këtu në vitin 1942 e burgosën për shkak të punës ilegale dhe bashkëpunimit me lëvizjet çlirimtare. Ka qëndruar i burgosur në Kullën e Sheremetit. Pas lirimit, ai u gjend herë në Zagreb, herë në Tiranë, madje edhe në Itali. Në fund të vitit 1943 ai i bashkua aradhave partizane dhe ishte redaktor i gazetës ilegale partizane Lirija.
Edhepse shkencëtar, Esad Mekuli, punës krijuese nuk iu nda kurrë. Ai pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, punoi punë të profesionit të vet, por ishte edhe redaktor në gazetën e vetme shqipe Rilindja e pastaj themeloi revistën letrare Jeta e Re ku arsimoi gjenerata të tëra të letrarëve, të cilët edhe e pagëzuan bard të letërsisë shqipe në Kosovë e më gjërë. Megjithatë, edhe vetë shkroi dhe bashkëpunoi me shumë gazeta e revista shqipe, si: Rilindja, Zëri i rinisë, Fjala, Pionieri, Përparimi, Shëndeti në Prishtinë, Flaka e vëllazërimit të Shkupit dhe me ato në gjuhën serbe: Jedinstvo e Stremljenje të Prishtinës, Borba, Politika, Književne novine, Mostovi të Beogradit, Pobjeda dhe Stvarenje të Pdgoricës, Bagdalla të Krushevcit, Republika dhe Forum të Zagrebit. Esad Mekuli ishte kryetari i parë i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës, nismëtar, themelues dhe kryetar i parë i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës. Pos shkrimeve kryesisht në poezi, Esad Mekuli ka përkthyer nga gjuha shqipe në ate serbe dhe anasjelltas. Ka përkthyer në shqip rreth 18 vepra të të gjitha gjinive lerare. Poezitë e Esad Mekulit janë përkthyer në gjuhën serbe, maqedone, hungareze, kroate, italiane e të tjera. Punimet e tij janë prezantuar në të gjitha antologjitë e poezisë shqipe, por edhe në shumë antologji botërore. Esad Mekuli ka shkruar edhe me pseudonimet Sat Nokshiqi dhe Sat Hoxha. Vdiq në Prishtinë me 6 gusht 1993.


[redakto] Tituj të veprave
Për ty [1] – Prishtinë, 1955 
Dita e re – Prishtinë, 1966 
Avsha Ada – 1971 
Vjersha – 1973 
Brigjet – 1981 
Rini e kuqe – Prishtinë, 1984 
Në mes të dashurisë dhe urrejtjes – Tiranë, 1986 
Dita që nuk shuhet – Prishtinë, 1989

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------

Mendova mos thoshe per Akademine e Shkencave ne Tirane ...  :buzeqeshje: 

----------------------------------------

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Idriz Ajeti
Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë
• Interested in contributing to Wikipedia? •Shko te: navigacion, kërko
Idriz Ajeti  

Fotografi e Akademik Idriz Ajetit 
Informacione 
Emri i plotë: Idriz Ajeti 
Ditëlindja: 26 qershor 1917 
Vendlindja: Tupallë 
Aktiviteti: Shkrimtar, Akademik 
Nënshtetësia: Shqiptar 
Vëndi i rrjetit 
Idriz Ajeti lindi në Tupallë të Jabllanicës së Epërme më 26 qershor të vitit 1917, është shkrimtar dhe akademik shqiptar.

Shkollën fillore e mbaroi në Banjën e Sijarinës më 1930, të mesmen e kreu në Shkup më 1938. Po atë vit u regjistrua në Fakultetin e Filozofisë të Universitetit të Zagrebit – në Degën e romanistikës. Studimet i mbaroi pas luftës, në vitin 1949 në Fakultetin e Filozofisë të Beogradit. Që atëherë e deri në vitin 1953, me cilësi profesori të gjuhës shqipe, punoi në Gjimnazin e Prishtinës. Nga viti 1953 deri në vitin 1960, me cilësi lektori, jepte mësim në Degën e Albanologjisë të Fakultetit të Filozofisë të Beogradit. Në vitin 1958 mbrojti disertacionin e doktoratës me temën: Zhvillimi historik i së folmes gege të shqiptarëve të Zarës së Dalmacisë. Që nga viti 1960, njëherë docent, pastaj profesor inordinar dhe nga viti 1968 profesor ordinar, jep mësim në Degën e Gjuhës dhe të Letërsisë Shqipe të Fakultetit të Filozofisë të Prishtinës. Iu dhanë disa shpërblime e dekorata, ndër të cilat edhe Shpërblimi i 7 Korrikut dhe ai i KAÇKJ. Presidenti Ibrahim Rugova e dekoroi me Medaljen e Artë të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, ndërsa me rastin e 90-vjetorit të lindjes, Presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu e dekoroi me Çmimin Presidencial për Studiues. Hetimi i dialekteve nga pikëpamja diakronike, pastaj trajtimi i dokumenteve të moçme gjuhësore të shkruara me alfabetin arabo-turk dhe më në fund studimi i marrëdhënieve të shojshoqme shqiptare-serbe – janë troje të interesimit shkencor të Idriz Ajetit. Merret edhe me çështje të gjuhës së sotme shqipe. Qe iniciator i shumë konsultave dhe bashkëmarrëveshjeve gjuhësore ku u kërkuan shtigje të reja për njësimin e gjuhës shqipe dhe të drejtshkrimit të saj. Hartoi tekste shkollore për nxënës të shkollave të mesme dhe për studentë të Degës së Gjuhës dhe të Letërsisë Shqipe të Fakultetit Filozofik të Prishtinës. Me nismën e tij, pas hapjes së Fakultetit të Prishtinës (1960), u nxor revista shkencore Gjurmime albanologjike (1962) e më 1974 u organizua Seminari i Kulturës Shqiptare për albanologë të huaj. Gjatë vitit 1969-1971 ishte drejtor i Institutit Albanologjik, më 1971-73 ishte dekan i Fakultetit Filozofik, në vitet 1973-75 rektor i Universitetit të Prishtinës. Në vitet 1979-1981 dhe 1996-1999 ishte kryetar i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës. Pas zgjedhjeve paralele t vitit 1998 për Kuvendin e Republikës së Kosovës, zgjidhet kryetar i parë i tij nga radhët e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës. Në vitin 1997, Akademia e Shkencave dhe e Arteve e Kosovës i ka botuar veprën e plotë në pesë vëllime.


[redakto] Tituj të veprave
VEPRA 1 
Përmban:


Zhvillimi historik i së folmes gege të Arbëneshëve të Zarës, 1961 
Vaclav Cimohovski , Studim me vlerë 



VEPRA 2 
Përmban:


Pamje historike të ligjërimit shqip të Gjakovës në fillim të shekullit XIX 
Gjuha e “Divanit” të sheh Maliqit 
Rreth disa tipareve gjuhësore të ligjërimeve shqiptare të Kosovës 
Rreth disa veçorive të të folmeve të shqiptarëve të rrethit të Preshevës dhe të Bujanovcit 
“Djali plëngprishës” në të folurit shqip të istrisë 
Tipat e l-së në dialektet shqiptare të Brisk-Shestanit të Krajës 
Mbi disa fjalë e frazeologjizma shqiptare në të folmen e popullsisë së Plavës e të Gusisë 
Dy fjalë për gjuhën e Bogdanit 
Çështje gjuhësore në veprën e Kristoforidhdit 
Ndihmesë e Naim Frashërit në punë të formimit të gjuhës letrare shqipe 
Sami Frashëri në vijim të krijimit të gjuhës letrare shqipe 
Gjuha letrare dhe bota shqiptare sot 
Gjuha letrare shqipe dhe fushata për ta rishikuar bazën themelore të saj 
A ka më punë në ortografinë e shqipes? 
Rruga e njësimit të shqipes letrare 
Rruga e formimit të gjuhës letrare shqipe 
Rruga e zhvillimit të gjuhës letrare shqipe në Kosovë 
Për ndriçimin e disa çështjeve të shqipes 
Për përdorimin e drejtë të disa trajtave foljore 
Probleme aktuale të kulturës së gjuhës 
Për ngritjen e kulturës gjuhësore 
Pa gjuhë të pasur e të pastër s’ka as ide e mendime të larta 
Bisedë për gjuhën 1 
Bisedë për gjuhën 2 
Toskërishtja dhe baza dialektore e shqipes letrare 
“Letërsia shqipe dhe gjuha letrare” 
Roli i Konsultës gjuhësore të Prishtinës në proceset e vendosjes dhe të stabilizimit të shqipes unike letrare 



VEPRA 3 
Përmban:


Historia e gjuhës shqipe 
Shqiptarët dhe gjuha e tyre 
Drama kombëtare e popullit shqiptar dhe e gjuhës së tij në rrjedhë të kohës 
Dëshmime onomastike për autoktoninë e shqiptarëve në trojet e tyre etnike 
Arritjet kryesore të studimeve etimologjike të shqipes 
Emërtime popullore shqiptare të gjellëve e të ushqimit 
Shënim për emrin Mirdita 
Shkrime pa mbështetje për probleme të ndjeshme 
Studimi i trashëgimisë kulturore – e drejtë e çdo populli 
Një pasqyrë e shkurtër mbi zhvillimin e futurit në shqipe 
Raportet e shqipes me gjuhët ballkanike 
Kundër anarkisë në studimet etimologjike të gjuhës shqipe 
Tekst i botuar në Enciklopedinë jugosllave 
Rruga e formimit të fleksionit të sotëm nominal të shqipes 
Çështje të studimeve etimologjike të shqipes 
Mbi disa ndërrime fonetike 
Prejardhja e disa emërtimeve të miteve dhe të demonëve në gjuhën shqipe 
Disa mendime mbi arritjet kryesore të studimeve etimologjike në fushë të shqipes 
Kontribute të vogla etimologjike 
Kontribute etimologjike 
Rreth disa emrave topikë me prejardhje shqiptare në Mal të Zi në vështrim gjuhësor 



VEPRA 4 
Përmban:


Formimi i popullit shqiptar dhe i gjuhës së tij 
Shqipja e vështruar nga aspekti i studimeve ballkanistike 
Marrëdhëniet gjuhësore shqiptaro-sllave 
Zhvillime paralele fonetike dhe ndikime të ndërsjella të dialekteve shqiptare dhe serbe të Kosovës 
Studime të ndërsjella etimologjike albano-sllave 
Fjala shqipe në Fjalorin e Gl. Elezovicit 
Vështrim i punës në studimet albanologjike të gjuhës shqipe 
Ndikimi i shqipes në të folmet shqipe të Kosovës 
Emërtime gjeografike në shqipen dhe serbokroatishten 
Kontribut për studimin e onomastikës mesjetare në territorin e Malit të Zi, Bosnjës dhe Hercegovinës dhe të Kosovës 
Për të vërtetën shkencore 
Patologjia e një simetrie 
Intervista 
Recensione 
Përkujtime 
Fjalë rasti 



VEPRA 5 
Përmban:


Kontributi i Holger Pedersenit në studimin e historisë së gjuhës shqipe 
Në njëqindvjetorin e vdekjes së Miklošičit 
Rreth disa albanizmave në Fjalorin e Vuk Karadžićit 
Kontributi i studiuesve sllovenë për historinë e gjuhës shqipe dhe krijimin e letrarishtes së saj 
Në gjashtëdhjetë vjetorin e themelimit të Akademisë Sllovene të Shkencave dhe të Arteve 
Zhvillimi i gjuhësisë shqiptare në Jugosllavi 
Albanistika Jugosllave dhe disa probleme të saj 
Kontributi i Carlo Tagliavinit në studimet e historisë së gjuhës shqipe 
Mark La Piana në studimet e gjuhësisë shqiptare 
Henrik Barići për gjuhën shqipe 
Gjuha shqipe në studimet krahasuese të profesor Radosav Boškovićit 
Një ndihmesë në fushën e leksikologjisë shqiptare 
Veprimtaria shkencore e profesor Eqrem Çabejt 
In memoriam (për Çabejn, Nolin ) 
Kritika e recensione, shënime e komente 

[redakto] Mirënjohje
Medalja e Artë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit 
Çmimi Presidencial për Studiues

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Biografia
Shkollën fillore e kreu në fshatin e lindjes, kurse më 1941 gjimnazin në Prizren. Prej vitit 1941-1943 ka studiuar letërsinë në Universitetin e Padovës (Itali), e prej 1946- l950 ka studiuar gjeografinë e etnografinë në Universitetin e Beogradit. Më 1945-1946 ka qenë gazetar-redaktor i gazetës Rilindja në Prizren, bashkë me Esad Mekulin e Omer Çerkezin, kurse prej vitit 1947-l949 ka punuar në Radio-Beograd (Redaksia e emisioneve në gjuhën shqipe) gazetar-redaktor. Prej 1950-1961 ka punuar në Akademinë Serbe të Shkencave në Beograd asistent, pastaj bashkëpunëtor shkencor. Ka diplomuar më 1950 në Beograd, kurse më 1960 ka doktoruar në Universitetin e Lubjanës. Prej 1961-1981 ka qenë profesor në Universitetin e Prishtinës, kur pushteti antishqiptar serbo-komunist e përjashtoi nga procesi mësimor. Ka qenë disa herë prodekan e dekan i Fakultetit Juridik-Ekonomik. Ka qenë nënkryetar e kryetar i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës, kryetar i parë i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës (1970) dhe kryetar i Partisë Shqiptare Demokristiane të Kosovës (1993). Është anëtar i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës dhe i Akademisë së Shkencave të Shqipërisë. Ka botuar më se 20 libra shkencorë, letrarë, publicistikë e tekste shkollore dhe ka përkthyer disa romane e përmbledhje poezish nga serbishtja e sllovenishtja në gjuhën shqipe.

Mark Krasniqi ndër të tjera është edhe autor i pėrmbledhjes së poezive pėr fėmijė "Posta e porositur". autori shkruan poezi për fëmijë dhe të rritur, po ashtu merret me studime shkencore në lëmitë e gjeografisë dhe etnografisë.


[redakto] Tituj të veprave
Letërsi 
Posta e porositur - Pėrmbledhja e poezive pėr fėmijė 

[redakto] Mirënjohjet
Medalja e Artë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Nexhat Daci
Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë
• Learn more about using Wikipedia for research •Shko te: navigacion, kërko
Nexhat Daci ka lindur më 26 Korrik 1944 në Tërnoc. Politikan kosovar nga Lidhja Demokratike e Dardanisë (LDD). Kryetar i Kuvendit të Kosovës gjatë periudhës 2001-2006, profesor i kimisë, doktor i shkencave të kimisë nga Universiteti i Zagrebit. Anëtar i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës, Akademisë Evropiane për çështje mjedisi dhe American Chemical Society.




Tabela e përmbajtjeve [fshih]
1 Jeta 
2 Arsimimi 
3 Aktivitete dhe funksione, të tanishme apo paraprake 
4 Anëtarësia 



[redakto] Jeta
Ai është i martuar dhe ka tre fëmijë. Banon në lagjen Velani në Prishtinë. Flet gjuhën shqipe, serbe, angleze, kroate dhe gjermane (pasive).





[redakto] Arsimimi
1956-1960 Shkolla e mesme 
1962-1966 Universiteti, Seksioni i Kimisë 
Beograd, diploma: kimist i diplomuar 
1966-1968 Universiteti i Beogradit, studime pasuniversitare, Seksioni i kimisë, magjistër i kimisë 
1969-1973 Universiteti i Zagrebit, Fakulteti i Teknologjisë, Zagreb, Kroaci, doktor i shkencave të kimisë 

[redakto] Aktivitete dhe funksione, të tanishme apo paraprake
1968-1970 Universiteti i Prishtinës, Seksioni i Kimisë, Asistent 
1970-1974 Universiteti i Prishtinës, Seksioni i Kimisë, Ligjërues 
1973 Hidroprojekt, Brno, Çekosllovakia 
1974 University of Bradford, England 
1974-1984 Universiteti i Prishtinës, Seksioni i Kimisë, Profesor inordinar 
1979 Viziting profesor, Tiranë 
1984-1997 Universiteti i Prishtinës, Seksioni i Kimisë, Profesor ordinar 




[redakto] Anëtarësia
1. Akademia e Shkencave dhe e Arteve e Kosovës nga 1994. 
2. Akademia Evropiane për çështje mjedisi, Tybingen, Gjermani nga 1987. 
3. American Chemical Society nga 1985.

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Rexhep Ismajli
Nga Wikipedia, Enciklopedia e Lirë
• Interested in contributing to Wikipedia? •Shko te: navigacion, kërko
Rexhep Ismajli 


Akademik, Shkrimtar 
Ditëlindja: 1947 
Vendlindja: Preshevë 
Nënshtetësia: Shqiptar 
Rexhep Ismajli, albanolog, linguist, profesor e akademik, lindi në Preshevë më 1947.Studimet për gjuhë dhe letërsi i mbaroi në Prishtinë më 1971. Në vitet 1971-1973 specializoi për gjuhësi në Institut de linguistique générale et appliqué “René Descartes” (Sorbonne), Paris, nën drejtimin e André Martinet. Më vonë (1977/ 78) vazhdoi specializimin në Institut für Allgemeine und Vergleichende Sprachwissenschaft të Universitetit të Bochum-it. Doktoratën në shkencat filologjike, me tezën Gjuha shqipe e Kuvendit të Arbënit (1706) – hulumtime grafiko-fonologjike, e mbrojti në Universitetin e Prishtinës, më 1982. Më 1972 filloi punën si asistent, pastaj ligjërues, docent, profesor inordinar dhe profesor ordinar për lëndët Gjuhësi e përgjithshme dhe Histori e gjuhës shqipe në Degën e Gjuhës Shqipe të Fakultetit Filozofik/Filologjik të Universitetit të Prishtinës. Gjatë kësaj kohe i ka drejtuar studimet e Gjuhësisë së përgjithshme dhe të Historisë së gjuhës shqipe në Studimet e shkallës III në Degën e gjuhësisë në Fakultetin Filologjik të Prishtinës.Më 1989 policia jugosllave e vuri në “izolim” për 3 muaj në burgjet e Leskovacit, të Beogradit dhe të Prishtinës, pa mandat gjyqësor.Në vitet 1990-1993 ka mbajtur mësime për gjuhën shqipe dhe gjuhësinë shqiptare në Universitetin e Lubjanës. Më 1997 ishte për një semestër profesor i ftuar (Gastprofessor) në Universitetin Ludwig-Maximilian të Münchenit për të mbajtur mësime për albanologji. Pastaj vijoi mësimdhënien për albanologji në München deri në vitin 2000. Në vitin 2000 u kthye në Prishtinë të vazhdonte mësimdhënien në Universitet. Më 1993 u zgjodh anëtar korrespondent i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës. Tre vjet më vonë u zgjodh anëtar i rregullt. Në vitet 1996-1999 ka qenë Sekretar i Seksionit të Gjuhësisë dhe të Letërsisë, ndërsa në vitin 2000 u zgjodh Sekretar i përgjithshëm i kësaj akademie.Në vitin 2002 u zgjodh anëtar i Akademisë Evropiane të Shkencave dhe të Arteve me seli në Vjenë/ Salzburg.Si përfaqësues i ASHAK është anëtar i Interacademic Human Rights Network, New York.Në tetor 2002 u zgjodh Kryetar i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës.Më 1971, bashkë me Ibrahim Rugovën dhe Hivzi Islamin, themeloi revistën shkencore Dituria. Nga viti 1990 ishte i angazhuar në lëvizjen politike në kuadër të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës LDK, në të cilën ishte anëtar i Kryesisë me përgjegjësi për marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare. I pakënaqur me zhvillimet, më 1994 dha dorëheqje nga posti politik. Përveç si profesor, ka qenë i angazhuar rreth botimit të revistave shkencore, si: Dituria, Recherches albanologiques 1-4, Prishtinë (frëngjisht), Studia humanistica, Prishtinë, Godišnjak društava za primenjenu lingvistiku Jugoslavije, Beograd, Studime, ASHAK, Filologji, Fakulteti i Filologjisë, Prishtinë, Thema, revistë e sociologjisë, Prishtinë, etj.; bashkëthemelues dhe redaktor i botimeve Fryma, (mbi 70 vëllime në fushën e dijeve shoqërore), Rozafa (letërsi), Dukagjini Balkan Books (frëngjisht, anglisht dhe gjermanisht), të shtëpisë botuese Dukagjini.Ka marrë pjesë prej fillimit në punën e Qendrës së Kulturës Shqiptare për të Huajt/ Seminarit Ndërkombëtar për Gjuhën, Letërsinë dhe Kulturën Shqiptare, në fillim Sekretar, anëtar i Këshillit drejtues, ndërsa në vitet 1998-2002 Drejtor i Seminarit.

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Ibrahim Rugova lindi më 2 dhjetor të vitit 1944 dhe vdiq më 21 janar të vitit 2006, ishte politikan shqiptar, president historik i Kosovës.

Tabela e përmbajtjeve [fshih]
1 Biografia 
2 Veprat 
3 Çmimet dhe titujt ndërkombëtarë 
4 Simbolet e Kosovës të propozuara nga Presidenti Rugova 
5 Lidhje të jashtme 
5.1 Personalitete shqiptare mbi veprimtarinë e Rugovës 



[redakto] Biografia
Dr. Ibrahim Rugova lindi më 2 dhjetor të vitit 1944 në fshatin Xerrxe, komuna e Istogut. Më 10 janar 1945 komunistët jugosllavë ia pushkatuan të atin, Ukën dhe gjyshin Rrustë Rugova, që kishte qenë luftëtar i njohur kundër çetave çetnike që po depërtonin në Kosovë gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore.

Ibrahim Rugova shkollën fillore e kreu në Istog, të mesmen e kreu në Pejë, më 1967. Fakultetin Filozofik – Dega Gjuhë e Letërsi Shqipe e kreu në Prishtinë. Gjatë vitit akademik 1976-77 qëndroi në Paris, në Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes, nën mbikëqyrjen e Prof. Roland Barthes-it, ku ndoqi interesimet e veta shkencore në studimin e letërsisë, me përqendrim në teorinë letrare. Doktoroi në fushën e letërsisë në Universitetin e Prishtinës, më 1984. Në vitin 1996 Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u zgjodh anëtar korrespondent i Akademisë së Arteve dhe Shkencave të Kosovës. Në fillim ishte redaktor në gazetën e studentëve Bota e re dhe në revistën shkencore Dituria (1971-72), që botoheshin në Prishtinë. Një kohë punoi edhe në revistën Fjala. Mandej, për afro dy dekada, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova veprimtarinë e vet shkencore e zhvilloi në Institutin Albanologjik si hulumtues i letërsisë. Një kohë ka qenë kryeredaktor i revistës Gjurmime albanologjike të këtij Instituti. Me krijimtari letrare u mor që nga fillimi i viteve gjashtëdhjetë.

Dr. Ibrahim Rugova më 1988 u zgjodh kryetar i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës, që u bë bërthamë e fuqishme e lëvizjes shqiptare, e cila kundërshtoi sundimin komunist serb dhe jugosllav në Kosovë.

Si intelektual me nam që i jepte zë kësaj lëvizjeje intelektuale e politike Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u zgjodh, më 23 dhjetor 1989, nga themelimi kryetar i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, partisë së parë politike në Kosovë që sfidoi drejtpërdrejt regjimin komunist në fuqi. LDK, nën udhëheqjen e Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës, u bë shpejt forca politike prijëse në Kosovë, duke mbledhur shumicën e popullit rreth vetes. Në bashkëpunim me forcat e tjera politike shqiptare në Kosovë si dhe me Kuvendin e atëhershëm të Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova dhe LDK-ja përmbyllën kornizën ligjore për institucionalizimin e pavarësisë së Kosovës. Deklarata e pavarësisë (2 korrik 1990), shpallja e Kosovës Republikë dhe miratimi i kushtetutës së saj (7 shtator 1990), referendumi popullor për pavarësinë dhe sovranitetin e Kosovës, mbajtur në fund të shtatorit 1991, qenë prelud për zgjedhjet e para shumëpartiake për Kuvendin e Kosovës, mbajtur më 24 maj 1992. Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u zgjodh President i Republikës së Kosovës. Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u rizgjodh President i Republikës së Kosovës në zgjedhjet e mbajtura në mars të vitit 1998.

Nën udhëheqjen e Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës LDK-ja fitoi shumicën e votave në zgjedhjet e para lokale të sponsorizuara ndërkombëtarisht në Kosovën e pasluftës në tetor të vitit 2000 si dhe n zgjedhjet e para nacionale në vitin 2001 dhe në zgjedhjet e dyta lokale të vitit 2002. LDK fitoi edhe zgjedhjet e fundit nacionale më 2004.

Në përvjetorin e vdekjes së Ibrahim Rugovës, më 21 janar 2007, Presidenti i Kosovës, Dr. Fatmir Sejdiu, dekoroi Presidentin historik të Kosovës me Urdhrin “Hero i Kosovës”, titulli më i lartë në vendin tonë që u jepet figurave historike shqiptare dhe të Kosovës që kanë bërë “vepra trimërie për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës”.


[redakto] Veprat
Prekje lirike, Rilindja, Prishtinë, 1971, 
Kah teoria, Rilindja, Prishtinë, 1978, 
Bibliografia e kritikës letrare shqiptare 1944-1974, Instituti Albanologjik, Prishtinë, 1976 (së bashku me Isak Shemën), 
Kritika letrare (nga De Rada te Migjeni), Rilindja, Prishtinë, 1979 (së bashku me Sabri Hamitin), 
Strategjia e kuptimit, Rilindja, Prishtinë, 1980 
Vepra e Bogdanit 1675-1685, Rilindja, Prishtinë, 1982, 
Kahe dhe premisa të kritikës letrare shqiptare 1504-1983, Instituti Albanologjik, Prishtinë, 1986 
Refuzimi estetik, Rilindja, Prishtinë, 1987, 
Pavarësia dhe demokracia, Fjala, Prishtinë, 1991, 
Çështja e Kosovës, Dukagjini, Pejë, 1994, 
Kompleti i veprave të Ibrahim Rugovës në tetë vëllime, Sh.B. Faik Konica, Prishtinë, 2005 

[redakto] Çmimet dhe titujt ndërkombëtarë
Më 1995, Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës iu dha Çmimi për paqe i Fondacionit Paul Litzer në Danimarkë. 
Më 1996, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u shpall Doktor Nderi (Honoris Causa) i Universitetit të Parisit VIII, Sorbonë, Francë. 
Më 1998, Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës iu nda Çmimi Saharov i Parlamentit Evropian. 
Në vitin 1999, Dr. Rugova mori Çmimin për paqe i qytetit Mynster, Gjermani, ndërsa u shpall qytetar nderi i qyteteve italiane: Venedik, Milano dhe Breshia. 
Në vitin 2000, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova mori çmimin për paqe të Unionit Demokratik të Katalonisë “Manuel Carrasco i Formiguerra” në Barcelonë, Spanjë. 
Në vitin 2004 Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u nderua me Çmimin e Evropës, Senator Nderi nga Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi. 
U nderua gjithashtu nga Komonuelthi i Pensilvanisë (SHBA), “Mik i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës”. 
Më 2004, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u shpall Doktor Nderi (Honoris Causa) i Universitetit të Tiranës. 
Në vitin 2006 Persidenti i Shqipëris, Alfred Moisiu dekoroi Presidentin Dr. Ibrahim Rugova (post mortum) me çmimin “Urdhërin e Flamurit Kombëtar" 

[redakto] Simbolet e Kosovës të propozuara nga Presidenti Rugova
Flamuri i Dardanisë 
Himni Kur ka ra kushtrimi n'Kosovë 

[redakto] Lidhje të jashtme
Libri i zisë për Ibrahim Rugovën - faqja e parë ngushëlluese në internet për një shqiptar. 
Biografia - Film dokumentar prodhim i RTK-së 
Faqja zyrtare e Presidentit të Kosovës 

[redakto] Personalitete shqiptare mbi veprimtarinë e Rugovës
Sabri Hamiti : Njeriu meditant, njeriu militant 
Rexhep Ismajli : Për dy dekada Rugova u bë një ndër figurat e rëndësishme të studimeve letrare në albanistikë 
Bujar Leskaj : Ibrahim Rugova, formula shqiptare më frytdhënëse 
Mark Marku  :fantazma: ilozofia e refuzimit 
Kujtim M. Shala : RUGOVA MEDITANS (Kritika letrare e Ibrahim Rugovës) 



 Presidentët e Kosovës 
Ibrahim Rugova | Fatmir Sejdiu


Marrë nga "http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibrahim_Rugova"
Kategoritë: Ibrahim Rugova | Shkrimtarë shqiptarë | Politikanë shqiptarë | Akademikë shqiptarë | Urdhri Hero i Kosovës | Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës | Lindje 1944 | Vdekje 2006

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Prof. Dr. Ramiz Abdyli, lindi në vitin 1944 në Llojan të Kumanovës, është historian shqiptar, ish rektor i Universitetit të Tetovës.

Tabela e përmbajtjeve [fshih]
1 Biografia 
1.1 Edukimi 
2 Botime 
3 Shkrime të publikuara 
4 Lidhje të jashtme 



[redakto] Biografia

[redakto] Edukimi
Në vitin 1968 ka kryer Fakultetin Filozofik dega e Historisë në Universitetin e Prishtinës. Në vitin 1976 mbrojti temën e magjistraturës në fakultetin Filozofik të Universitetit të Prishtinës. Temën e doktoraturës e mbron në vitin 1982 në Fakultetin Filozofik të Prishtinës.





[redakto] Botime
Dokumente ruse per levizjen kombtare shqiptare me 1912, ISBN 9951-409-15-6, faqe 372, 2006 
Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit në burimet Angleze, Instituti i Historisë--Prishtinë, 2004, ISBN 9951409075 
Lidhja shqiptare e Prizrenit në burimet angleze libri 1 dhe libri 2, 2004 , SBN 9951409075 dhe ISBN 9789951409070 
Lëvizja kombëtare Shqiptare, libri 1 dhe libri 2, 2004, ISBN 9951-409-09-1. 
Albanskota oslboditelno druzhenje 1908-1910, libri I., Shkup, 2002 
Shtypi bullgar mbi kryengritjen e përgjithshme shqiptare të vitit 1912 
Kërkime historike, bashkautor, Masar Kodra, Reshat Nexhipi, Halim Purellku dhe Baki Halimi, 1996, ISBN 9989986002 dhe ISBN 9789989986000 
The expropriation of the Albanian population and attempts for colonisation of Albanian territories (1918-1941) in The Kosova issue - a historic and current problem, Tiranë 1996 
Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë sipas të dhënave të defterëve të shek. XV-XVI 
Zef Lush Marku militant i lëvizjes punëtore në Kosovë dhe në Maqedoni (1885-1920): (1885-1920) 
Zef Lush Marku, Prishtinë : Rilindja, 1988 
Gjendja dhe pozita e klasës punëtore në Kosovë: (1918-1941), 1986 
Presheva në Lëvizjen Nacionalçlirimtare l941-1945, 1977 
Bajram Shabani: monograf, 1976 

[redakto] Shkrime të publikuara

[redakto] Lidhje të jashtme
Shqiptarizma në Maqedoni (1941-1948) 
NË PRAG TË DORËHEQJES 
Kah po shkon anija turbulente e Universitetit të Tetovës,cilat janë alternativat e mundshme praktike të tejkalimit të gjendjes aktuale 
Macedonian Albanian parties take different positions on Tetovo "university". - (Anglisht) 
Ramiz Abdyli - CV

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Fehmi Agani (1932 në Gjakovë - 6 maj 1999 në Prishtinë, Kosovë) filozof, sociolog dhe politikan i doktoruar, akademik, gazetar dhe Hero shqiptar i Kosovës.


Fehmi Agani ishte nënkryetar shumëvjeçar i LDK-së dhe deputet i Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës

Profesor Agani nga koleget e tij (Akademisë së Kosovës) merrej për demokrat i cili kishte për qëllim demoktatizimi e shoqëris shqiptare në gjitha lëmijt e jetës.

Që nga vitet 60-ta kur ishe paraqitur me argumentim e së drejtës së Republikës së Kosovës e deri me vrasjen e tij, Agani e kishte vënë gjithë krijimtarin e tij në shërbim të projekimit, të argumentimit dhe të realizimit të këtij qëllimi. Kështu ai ishte pjesëmarrës aktiv në politiken e Kosovës në vitet -ta.

Duke pasë studiuar për filozofi, specializizuar në shkencat sociologjike dhe politike, doktoruar në këto shkenca, F. Agani, pas një përvoje si arsimtar i filozofisë dhe i lëndëve të afërta në shkollat e mesme të Prishtinës, kishte vazhduar si gazetar dhe komentator i politikës së jashtme në gazetën Rilindja, për t’iu kthyer sërish arsimit - tani në rrafshin universitar si ligjërues, docent e profesor i sociologjisë dhe i sociologjisë politike, po edhe i lëndëve të afërta me to, duke u bërë njëherësh dhe themelues i Degës së Filozofisë e Sociologjisë në Universitetin e Prishtinës, po edhe një nga ndërtuesit kryesorë të Universitetit në tërësi.

Tabela e përmbajtjeve [fshih]
1 Veprimtaria 
2 Veprimtaria shkencore 
3 Vrasja 
4 Tituj të veprave 
5 Mirënjohjet 
5.1 Tituj shkencorë 
6 Burimi i të dhënave 
7 Lidhje të jashtme 



[redakto] Veprimtaria
Veprimtarinë e frytshme prej arsimtari universitar Fehmiu e kishte nisur para Plenumit të Brioneve, që shënoi kthesë në zhvillimet politike në ish-Jugosllavi dhe sidomos në Kosovë. Pikërisht në atë kohë të çlirimit të energjive krijuese të shqiptarëve shquhet roli i grupit të intelektualëve që përpiqeshin që ato energji t‘i kanalizonin në drejtime pozitive. Fehmiu ishte ndër ata që shquheshin posaçërisht qoftë sa i përket angazhimit për demaskimin e shtypjes barbare të ushtruar mbi shqiptarët, qoftë edhe më shumë në kërkimin e hapësirave të reja për zgjerimin e të drejtave shoqërore dhe kombëtare të shqiptarëve me synim barazimin me të tjerët në ish-Jugosllavi. Gjurmët e angazhimit të tij hetohen në disa drejtime teorike dhe praktike, një veprimtari që e mishëron teorin dhe praktikë dhe e bën gati të pamundëshëm ndarjen e tyre.


Fehmi AganiNë drejtimin politik - në kërkimin e rrugëve për përparim institucional të këtyre të drejtave, krijimin e klimës politike dhe pastaj edhe të kërkesave juridike-kushtetuese për avancimin e statusit të Kosovës në kuadër të federatës jugosllave.( vitet 1967) 
Në ndërtimin e mëtejmë të rrjetit të shkollave të larta dhe të fakulteteve, për të kaluar në organizim universitar me mësim të plotë në gjuhën shqipe. 
Në themelimin dhe ngritjen e institucioneve shkencore. Më 1967 Fehmi Agani qe emëruar drejtor i Institutit të sapo ri-themeluar Albanologjik në Prishtinë. 
Në angazhimin për hapjen e komunikimit të shqiptarëve të ish-Jugosllavisë me shqiptarët e tjerë, posaçërisht me Shqipërinë. 
Në situatën e re të Kosovës në federatën jugosllave, pas Amendamenteve kushtetuese dhe Kushtetutës së vitit 1974. 
Në rritjen e infrastrukturës së brendshme të institucioneve të Kosovës dhe të cilësisë e gjerësisë së punës brenda tyre. Pas Demonstratave të vitit 1981 përjashtohet nga shoqëria komuniste dhe i merret e drejta e ligjërimit. 
Në fillim të viteve ´90 Fehmiu është në kreun e lëvizjes së madhe politike për pavarësinë e Kosovës, në udhëheqjen e ngushtë të LDK-së (nënkryetar dhe "lapsi" i LDK-së} 
Në hartimin e të gjitha dokumenteve të rëndësishme për lëvizjen politike në Kosovë në dekadën e fundit, sidomos në hartimin e atyre dokumenteve që kanë peshë dhe vlerë ndërkombëtare. 
Në ndërtimin dhe selitjen e raporteve sa më të afërta midis grupeve dhe partive në Kosovën e viteve ’90. 
Agani ishte aktiv me "lapsë" dhe trup e shpirt në ngjarjet politike që ndodhnin në Kosovë në vitet 90-ta, ndër të cilat duhet vequar ngjarjet si: Deklarata e Pavarësisë, Kushtetuta e Republikës së Kosovës, Referendumi për Pavarësi dhe në ndërtimin e institucioneve të Kosovës në bazë të zgjedhjeve presidenciale e parlamentare të Republikës së Kosovës të vitit 1992.

Më 6 maj 2004 nga ana e kryetarit të Kosovës shpallet "Hero i Kosovës".


[redakto] Veprimtaria shkencore
Vitet e hershme të 60-ta : Gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe ai punonte në projektin për shoqërinë civile, njëherish me pretedime teorike dhe me zbatime konkrete në shoqërinë kosovare dhe shqiptare në përgjithsi. Në këtë drejtimi ai kishte pregatitur disa libra të cilat përshkak të luftes nuk arriti të i botoj në vitin 1999.

Vitet e 60-ta : Punime sociologjiko-politike për proceset e participimit të punëtorëve në drejtimet e ndërmarrjeve (Mitbestimmung) në Gjermani. Këto punime janë publikuar në revista të ndryshme në serbokroatisht.

Punime hulumtuese-shkencore për proceset shoqërore-politike në Shqipëri gjatë Luftës II Botërore, sidomos në studimin e veprimtarisë së partive politike.


Prof. Dr. Fehmi AganiVitet e 70-ta : Shkrime më ngushtësisht sociologjiko-teorike, përfshirë dhe tekste për nevoja të shkollave.

Vitet e 80-ta : Projekti i studimit të historisë së mendimit sociologjik. Rezultat i pjesërishëm i kësaj pune është libri i vetëm i atij lloji ndër ne Në rrjedha të mendimit sociologjik i botuar më 1990. Dorëshkrime në tërësi librin rreth 200 faqesh të hartuar për nevoja të instancave shqiptare.

Vitet e 90-ta : Argumentimet dhe shpjegimet shkencore politike të të drejtave shqiptare dhe të Kosovës në raport me sllavët e jugut përreth, projektimet e lëvizjeve konkrete politike përbrenda shoqërisë sonë, projektimet dhe argumentimet e pavarësisë shtetërore dhe shtetformuese të Kosovës dhe në mbrojtjen dhe përhapjen e këtyre ideve; ana tjetër dhe gati paralele me këtë ka të bëjë me çështjet e organizimit të jetës shoqërore, përgjithësisht me organizimin e shoqërisë civile dhe me proceset e demokratizimit.

Pas vdekjes : Është botur një përmbledheje e punimeve të tij e titullura "Pavarsia - Gjasa dhe Shpres".

Prodhimtaria shkencore-intelektuale e Fehmi Aganit është shkruar pjesën më të madhe në gjuhën shqipe. Për një pjesë ajo është hartuar serbisht, por ka dhe shkrime që janë ruajtur në përkthim anglisht.


[redakto] Vrasja
Rrethanat e vrasjes së Aganit nga ana Doktrinës së shenjtë serbe, mbeten të paqarta. Më 6 maj 1999, Agani, së bashku me familjen e tij, tentoi të linte Kosovën me tren. Në kufirin me Maqedoninë, treni u kthye mbrapsht. Diku afër Fushë Kosovës, policia ndaloi trenin dhe urdhëroi të zbrisnin të gjithë. Dëshmi të ndryshme të botuara në shtyp thonë se Agani u mor ose në një autobus së bashku me burra të tjerë shqiptarë, ose i vetëm me policët brenda një makine private. Kufoma e tij u gjend të nesërmen buzë një rruge gjithë baltë, pranë Lipjanit. Qeveria serbe ngriti pretendimin se Agani është vrarë nga UÇK-ja, në mënyrë që ta pengonin të luante rolin e negociatorit midis Rugovës e qeverisë serbe.

Një deklaratë e policisë e publikuar më 7 maj 1999, tha: Hamendësohet se terroristët e të ashtuquajturës UÇK e kanë mbajtur Aganin të izoluar me synimin për të penguar angazhimin e tij në negociatat midis Rugovës dhe qeverisë së Serbisë. Kur Rugova u nis për në Romë, ata nuk kanë patur interes për ta mbajtur më tej të izoluar, kështu që e vranë. Ky akt terrorist mund të interpretohet pa asnjë dyshim si një konfirmim i vendimit tashmë të shpallur të UÇK-së për të bërë të njëjtën gjë edhe me zotin Ibrahim Rugova[1].


[redakto] Tituj të veprave
Në rrjedha të mendimit sociologjik - Vepra I 1990 ISBN 9951-05-000-X dhe ISBN 9951-05-001-8 
Për shoqërinë civile - Vepra II ISBN 9951-05-000-X dhe ISBN 9951-05-002-6 
Demokracia, Kombi, Vetëvendosja - Vepra III ISBN 9951-05-000-X dhe ISBN 9951-05-003-4 
Partitë dhe grupet politike në Shqipëri gajtë luftës së dytë botërore (1939 - 1945)- Vepra IV ISBN 9951-05-000-X dhe ISBN 9951-05-004-2 
Sindikatat Gjermane dhe shkrime tjera - Vepra V ISBN 9951-05-000-X dhe ISBN 9951-05-005-0 
Gjuha e dhunës dhe zëri i arsyes - Vepra VI ISBN 9951-05-000-X dhe ISBN 9951-05-006-9 
Pavarësia gjasa dhe shpresë - Vepra VII ISBN 9951-05-000-X dhe ISBN 9951-05-007-7. 
Intervista, reagime - Vepra VIII ISBN 9951-05-000X dhe ISBN 9951-008-5. 

[redakto] Mirënjohjet
Urdhri Hero i Kosovës 
Medalja e Artë e Pavarësisë 
Medalja e Artë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit 

[redakto] Tituj shkencorë
Studiues i diplomuar i Filozofis - 1959, Universiteti i Beogradit[2] 
Magjistër i Shkecave Politike - 1965, Universiteti i Beogradit[2] 
Doktor i Shkecave Sociologjike - 1973, Fakulteti Filozofik Prishtinë[2] 
Profesor universitar Universiteti i Prishtinës[2] 
Akademik i Akedemis së Arteve dhe Shkencave të Kosovës 

[redakto] Burimi i të dhënave
^ Nga : HRW - artikulli : UNDER ORDERS: War Crimes in Kosovo 
^ a b c d >SHKENCËTAR DHE PERSONALITET I GJITHANSHËM - Rexhep Ismajli dhe Eqrem Basha - intenet prill 2007 

[redakto] Lidhje të jashtme
CNN - NATO says prominent Kosovo leaders executed - (Anglisht) 
Death squads go door to door `executing' Kosovo intel lectuals - (Anglisht) 
Kosovo peace envoy killed - (Anglisht) 
The Suspended Flight of a Kosovo Dove; Peacemaker Fehmi Agani's Family Tells of His Final Days - (Anglisht) 
Highlights of the AAP newsfile, Tuesday morning - (Anglisht) 
Albanese leiders geëxecuteerd - (Holandisht) 
Revista PASQYRA - (Shqip) 
Milosevic revokes Kosovo's autonomy - (Anglisht) 
Liberty Live - Фехми Агани, второй человек в партии Демократический Союз Косово - был убит 7 мая - (Rusisht) 



Veprat e Fehmi Aganit[fshih]
Në rrjedha të mendimit sociologjik  · Për shoqërinë civile  · Demokracia, Kombi, Vetëvendosja  · Partitë dhe grupet politike në Shqipëri gajtë L2B  · Sindikatat Gjermane dhe shkrime tjera  · Gjuha e dhunës dhe zëri i arsyes  · Pavarësia gjasa dhe shpresë  · Intervista, reagime  ·


Marrë nga "http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehmi_Agani"
Kategoritë: Politikanë shqiptarë | Fehmi Agani | Akademikë shqiptarë | Urdhri Hero i Kosovës | Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës | Lindje 1932 | Vdekje 1999

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Tish Daija ka lindur më 30 janar 1926 në Shkodër, Shqipëri. Krijimtarinë muzikore e filloi nën tingujt e fizarmonikës. Kompozimet e para janë këngët “Çik, o mori çikë”, “Ndal, bre vash”, “Me lule të bukura”, etj. Shkollën e mesme e kreu në vitin 1947 në qytetin e lindjes. Më 1956, Tish Daija kreu studimet në konservatorin “Çajkovski” të Moskës. Mbas studimeve emërohet në Ministrinë e Arsimit dhe Kulturës. Tish Daija është autor i shumë veprave të mëdha muzikore si, opereta “Lejlaja”, opera “Pranvera”, baleti i parë shqiptar “Halili dhe Hajria”, etj.

Tish Daija ka vdekur në moshën 78 vjeçare.

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Më 26 dhjetor 1970 në Fakultetin Filozofik të Universitetit të Prishtinës ai e mbrojti me sukses doktoraturën. Kjo datë është e rëndësisë së veçantë për arsimin dhe shkencën shqiptare, sepse ishte doktorata e parë e mbrojtur në Universitetin e Prishtinës. Mjafton ky fakt për ta vënë në pah rëndësinë e punës profesionale edukative e shkencore të Ali Hadrit, i cili në Kosovë tashmë me plot të drejtë çmohet si themeltar i shkollës sonë të historiografisë kombëtare. Ali Hadri ishte drejtori i parë i Institutit të Historisë së Kosovës, ku punoi derisa organet pushtetit të atëhershëm e shkarkuan nga detyra, për shkak të mbështetjes së kërkesave të studentëve në demonstratat e vitit 1981, të cilat i mbrojti me përkushtim, me forcën e argumentit dhe me guximin e një atdhetari të rrallë.

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Ibrahim Shaban Likmetaj Kodra lindi në Ishëm më 22 prill 1918, vdiq më 7 shkurt 2006 në Milano ku jetonte prej 30 vjetësh. Jeta e tij në Tiranë në konviktin e shkollës “Naim Frashëri”, ndërpritet kur 20 vjeç (1938) largohet nga Shqipëria përgjithmonë me një bursë studimi nga oborri mbretëror për në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura në Romë. Ai e lëshon Romën dhe përfundon në Milano, në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura të Brerës. Ai ekspozon në Romë, Milano, Venecia, Paris, Belograd, Nju Jork, krijon raporte me piktorë të mëdhenj si Pikaso, Shagall, Matis, Fontana, Guttuso, me poetë, shkrimtarë, kritikë e regjisorë nga Montale dhe Sereni, nga Bertoni tek Munari, dhe Marotta.

Ibrahim Kodra ka lënë pas rreth 6 mijë vepra, të shpërndara nga muze privatë, koleksionistë dhe vetëm 2 mijë prej tyre janë të regjistruara dhe të dokumentuara.

Disa nga ekspozitat e tij:

ekspozitë kolektive në "Paradise" me Picasso, Dali, Matta, Ernst, Levi, Panseca, Braque, etj. 
ekspozitë kolektive në "Stone Gallery" në Newcastle me Corneille, Gear, Gleghorn, Michaux, Millares, etj. 
ekspozita në Milan, The Stone Gallery në Newcastle, "Senator" në Stuttgart, poashtu edhe në "New Art Center" në Zurich. 
Expozitë personale në Galerinë e Artit Modern në Prishtinë. 
Expozitë personale në Princess Hall në New York, "2D Gallery" në Sassari. 
Marrë nga "http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibrahim_Kodra"

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Esad Mekuli është poeti i parë dhe më i njohur i Kosovës pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Ai lindi në Plavë, më 17 dhjetor 1916 dhe vdiq në Prishtinë më 1993. Familja e tij në Plavë kishte ardhë nga Nokshiqi. Babi i Esad Mekulit, edhepse ishte hoxhë, fëmijët e tij i orientoi në shkollim jofetar. Esad Mekuli, shkollën fillore e kreu në Plavë, në gjuhën serbe. Shkollimin e mesëm-gjimnazin e filloi në Pejë, për ta vazhduar pastaj në Prizren e Sarajevë, ndërsa e përfundoi në Pejë në vitin 1936. Menjëherë pas kryerjes së shkollimit të mesëm u regjistrua në fakultetin e veterinarisë në Beograd, të cilin e vazhdoi në pastaj në Zagreb e në Italia. Në këtë fushë, ai edhe doktoroi në Beograd në vitin 1959. Si nxënës i shkollës së mesme, por edhe si student dëshmoi se është përparimtar dhe çdo herë gjendej në rrethin e atyre që e kritikonin regjimin e kohës. Pikërisht për këtë ai ndërroi shumë shkolla të mesme dhe fakultete. Madje edhe mjaft shpesh u burgos. Tri herë është burgosur, dhe ka rënë në duar të famëkeqit Kosmajc-shef i policisë. Më së vështiri e ka pasë kur ka kundërshtuar traktin për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve për në Turqi. Esad Mekuli ishte aktivist i dalluar dhe bartës i jetës kulturore të studentëve. Në Beograd ishte edhe redaktor i fletorës Beogradski student. Në këtë sferë siç ka thënë vetë, si gjimnazist ka shkruar romanin Vendeta – hakmarrja, për të damkosë këtë të keqe në mesin e shqiptarëve. Pastaj ka shkruar punime sociale në revistat e ndryshme, si: Venac – Beograd, Mlladost – Zagreb, Podmladak jadranske Staze – Split, Granit – Podgoricë, Novi Behar – Sarajevë, Student – Beograd e të tjera. Në këto revista ka shkruar në gjuhën serbe, dhe çdo herë ka shkruar për popullin e vet – shqiptarët, të cilët i ka mbrojtur kur të tjerët i kanë akuzuar. Si student përparimtar ai u burgos në vitin 1940 dhe qëndroi në burgun famëkeq "Gllavinjaqa", prej nga u amnistua me 2 prill të vitit 1941. Pas daljes nga burgu u paraqit vullnetar dhe punoi si veterinar ushtarak në Pejë. Këtu në vitin 1942 e burgosën për shkak të punës ilegale dhe bashkëpunimit me lëvizjet çlirimtare. Ka qëndruar i burgosur në Kullën e Sheremetit. Pas lirimit, ai u gjend herë në Zagreb, herë në Tiranë, madje edhe në Itali. Në fund të vitit 1943 ai i bashkua aradhave partizane dhe ishte redaktor i gazetës ilegale partizane Lirija.
Edhepse shkencëtar, Esad Mekuli, punës krijuese nuk iu nda kurrë. Ai pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, punoi punë të profesionit të vet, por ishte edhe redaktor në gazetën e vetme shqipe Rilindja e pastaj themeloi revistën letrare Jeta e Re ku arsimoi gjenerata të tëra të letrarëve, të cilët edhe e pagëzuan bard të letërsisë shqipe në Kosovë e më gjërë. Megjithatë, edhe vetë shkroi dhe bashkëpunoi me shumë gazeta e revista shqipe, si: Rilindja, Zëri i rinisë, Fjala, Pionieri, Përparimi, Shëndeti në Prishtinë, Flaka e vëllazërimit të Shkupit dhe me ato në gjuhën serbe: Jedinstvo e Stremljenje të Prishtinës, Borba, Politika, Književne novine, Mostovi të Beogradit, Pobjeda dhe Stvarenje të Pdgoricës, Bagdalla të Krushevcit, Republika dhe Forum të Zagrebit. Esad Mekuli ishte kryetari i parë i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës, nismëtar, themelues dhe kryetar i parë i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës. Pos shkrimeve kryesisht në poezi, Esad Mekuli ka përkthyer nga gjuha shqipe në ate serbe dhe anasjelltas. Ka përkthyer në shqip rreth 18 vepra të të gjitha gjinive lerare. Poezitë e Esad Mekulit janë përkthyer në gjuhën serbe, maqedone, hungareze, kroate, italiane e të tjera. Punimet e tij janë prezantuar në të gjitha antologjitë e poezisë shqipe, por edhe në shumë antologji botërore. Esad Mekuli ka shkruar edhe me pseudonimet Sat Nokshiqi dhe Sat Hoxha. Vdiq në Prishtinë me 6 gusht 1993.


[redakto] Tituj të veprave
Për ty [1] – Prishtinë, 1955 
Dita e re – Prishtinë, 1966 
Avsha Ada – 1971 
Vjersha – 1973 
Brigjet – 1981 
Rini e kuqe – Prishtinë, 1984 
Në mes të dashurisë dhe urrejtjes – Tiranë, 1986 
Dita që nuk shuhet – Prishtinë, 1989

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Muslim Mulliqi (1934 - 13 janar 1998) ishte piktor impresionist dhe ekspresionist i Kosovës. U lind në një familje artistësh në Gjakovë. Ndoqi Akademinë e Artit Figurativ në Beograd dhe pastaj studimet postdiplomike po aty. Vdiq më 1998.

Mulliqi ekspozoi në Kosovë, në hapsirat e Jugosllavisë, në Romë, e Tiranë. Punoi profesor i pikturës në Fakultetin e Artit në Universitetin e Prishtinës. Ishte zëvendës-kryetar i Akademisë së Shkencave të Kosovës. Galeria e Arteve të Kosovës mban ekspozitë të përvjetshme me emrin e tij. Ai ishte dhe do të mbetët një nga figurat më të shquara të artit shqiptar.

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Ligji nr. 2004 / 19
P?R AKADEMIN? E SHKENCAVE DHE T? ARTEVE T? KOSOV?S
Kuvendi i Kosov?s,
Duke u bazuar n? Korniz?n Kushtetuese p?r Vet?qeverisje t? P?rkohshme n? Kosov? (Kreu
5.1.(d); 9.1.26) ;
Duke u nisur nga interesi i p?rgjithsh?m q? ka Akademia e Shkencave dhe e Arteve t? Kosov?s
p?r zhvillimin e shkenc?s dhe arteve;
Duke e p?rkufizuar veprimtarin? e shkenc?s dhe arteve si veprimtari me interes publik e
komb?tar;
Duke i konsideruar institucionet e Kosov?s p?rgjegj?se p?r krijimin e kushteve p?r realizimin e
veprimtaris? shkencore dhe t? arteve
miraton n? vijim:
LIGJI P?R AKADEMIN? E SHKENCAVE DHE T? ARTEVE
T? KOSOV?S
I. DISPOZITAT E PËRGJITHSHME
Neni 1.
1.1. Akademia e Shkencave dhe e Arteve e Kosovës (Akademia) është institucioni më i lartë i
shkencës dhe i artit në Kosovë i themeluar nga Kuvendi i Kosovës.
1.2. Për punën e vet Akademia i përgjigjet Kuvendit të Kosovës.
Neni 2.
2.1. Akademia është institucion i mëvetësishëm në fushën e shkencës dhe të artit.
2.2. Veprimtaria e Akademisë është veprimtari e interesit të veçantë publik e kombëtar.
2.3. Interesi publik e kombëtar i Akademisë shprehet në ushtrimin e veprimtarisë së saj në fushën e
shkencës dhe të artit, që përfshin kultivimin, nxitjen dhe zhvillimin e mendimit shkencor dhe të
krijimtarisë artistike.
UNITED NATIONS
United Nations Interim
Administration Mission
in Kosovo
UNMIK
NATIONS UNIES
Mission d’Administration
Intérimaire des Nations Unies
au Kosovo
2
Neni 3.
3.1. Selia e Akademisë është në Prishtinë.
3.2. Akademia ka emblemën e vet.
Neni 4.
Akademia është person juridik publik me të drejta, detyra dhe përgjegjësi të përcaktuara me
këtë Ligj dhe të konkretizuara me Statutin e Akademisë dhe me aktet normative të tjera të
veçanta të saj.
Neni 5.
Puna e Akademisë financohet nga buxheti i Kosovës.
II. DISPOZITA TË VEÇANTA
Neni 6.
Qëllimet e Akademisë:
Akademia nxit, zhvillon dhe avancon mendimin shkencor dhe krijimtarinë artistike, nëpërmjet:
a). pjesëmarrjes në formimin e politikave të veprimtarisë shkencore dhe të krijimtarisë
artistike;
b). vlerësimit të gjendjes ekzistuese dhe propozimit të masave për avancimin e mendimit
shkencor dhe ngritjen e cilësisë së krijimtarisë artistike;
c). shqyrtimit të problematikës së përgjithshme nga fushat e veprimtarisë shkencore dhe
të krijimtarisë artistike;
d). organizimit të punës kërkimore-shkencore me karakter teorik e praktik në fusha të
ndryshme të dijes dhe të arteve përmes tubimeve, tryezave, këshillimeve,
simpoziumeve, konferencave shkencore dhe formave përkatëse të shprehjes së
krijimtarisë artistike, si ekspozitave, koncerteve etj.
e). botimit të publikimeve të veta të rregullta dhe periodike nga fusha e shkencës dhe e
artit;
f). bashkëpunimit të brendshëm dhe ndërkombëtar me institucionet përkatëse nga fusha e
shkencës dhe e artit;
g). krijimit të kushteve për depërtimin e mendimit shkencor dhe të krijimtarisë artistike
jashtë kufijve të vendit;
h). përmirësimit të vazhdueshëm të kushteve të punës të anëtarëve të Akademisë, dhe
i). ndërmarrjes së veprimeve të tjera të interesit të veçantë për Kosovën dhe popullatën e
saj, e në mbështetje të së drejtës dhe të detyrimit të Akademisë për të qenë institucion
sugjerues dhe këshillues për zhvillimin e shkencës dhe të artit në Kosovë, në përputhje
me nevojat e zhvillimit të vendit.
3
Neni 7.
Me qëllim të avancimit të punës kërkimore-shkencore dhe artistike me interes të përgjithshëm
për shkencën dhe për artin në Kosovë Akademia themelon seksionet e Akademisë, bërthama të
studimit, njësi shkencore e artistike dhe qendra studimore.
Neni 8.
Të drejtat, detyrat dhe përgjegjësitë e Akademisë burojnë nga qëllimet e përgjithshme të saj
dhe ato përfshijnë veçanërisht:
a). planifikimin e punës kërkimore-shkencore dhe artistike në përputhje me mundësitë e
saj për realizimin e tyre;
b). gatishmërinë e Akademisë për pranimin e anëtarëve të rinj në përputhje me standardet
më të larta të veprimtarisë shkencore dhe të krijimtarisë artistike;
c). bashkëpunimin e rregullt me akademitë simotra në rajon, në Evropë e më gjerë, si dhe
me organizata shkencore ndërkombëtare me qëllim të komunikimit të ndërsjellë
shkencor e artistik dhe për një integrim në rrjedhat botërore të shkencës;
d). realizimin e projekteve me qëllim të ndërtimit të strategjive të zhvillimit të
gjithëmbarshëm të vendit dhe të zbatimit praktik të tyre;
e). punën në projekte të përbashkëta me institucionet e ngjashme në hapësirën shqiptare,
me qëllim të ruajtjes, mbrojtjes dhe të zhvillimit të vlerave të trashëgimisë kombëtare
kulturore e gjuhësore të popullit shqiptar dhe të ndërtimit të së ardhmes së tij,
f). pun?n n? projekte t? p?rbashk?ta p?r studimin dhe zhvillimin e kulturave n? Kosov?, dhe
g). të drejtat, detyrat dhe përgjegjësitë e tjera të saktësuara në Statutin e Akademisë dhe
aktet normative të tjera të veçanta të saj.
III. ORGANIZIMI DHE UDHËHEQJA E AKADEMISË
Neni 9.
9.1.Aktiviteti shkencor e artistik në Akademi zhvillohet në kuadër të seksioneve, të bërthamave
të studimit shkencor, të njësive shkencore e artistike dhe të qendrave të tjera studimore.
9.2. Seksionet janë bartëse të të drejtave, detyrave dhe përgjegjësive të Akademisë për fushat
shkencore e artistike për të cilat janë themeluar.
9.3. Në seksionet e Akademisë veprojnë anëtarët e rregullt dhe korrespondentë të fushave
përkatëse shkencore e artistike.
9.4. Secili anëtar i rregullt dhe korrespondent i Akademisë mund t’i takojë vetëm një seksioni
të një fushe apo njësie përkatëse shkencore a artistike.
9.5. Punën e seksionit e drejton Sekretari i seksionit.
9.6. Punën e njësive shkencore ose artistike dhe të qendrave të tjera studimore e drejton
Drejtori ose organi përkatës drejtues.
9.7. Organizimi dhe puna e seksioneve dhe njësive, përkatësisht qendrave të tjera studimore të
Akademisë më detajisht rregullohen me Statutin e Akademisë dhe me aktet e veçanta
normative.
4
Neni 10.
Organet e Akademisë janë: Kuvendi, Kryesia dhe Kryetari.
Neni 11.
Kuvendi i Akademis?
11.1. Kuvendi i Akademisë është organi më i lartë i qeverisjes së saj.
11.2. Kuvendin e Akademisë e përbëjnë të gjithë anëtarët e rregullt dhe korrespondentë të saj.
11.3. Në punën e Kuvendit të Akademisë mund të marrin pjesë edhe anëtarët e jashtëm të saj,
pa të drejtë vote.
11.4. Seancën e Kuvendit të Akademisë e konvokon Kryesia e Akademisë, vetë ose me
propozimin e më së paku dy seksioneve të Akademisë apo të 10 anëtarëve të rregullt dhe
korrespondentë të Akademisë.
Neni 12.
Kuvendi i Akademisë:
a). miraton Statutin e Akademisë;
b). miraton ose nxjerr rregullore apo akte normative të ndryshme që rregullojnë
marrëdhënie të caktuara nga veprimtaria e Akademisë;
c). miraton programin e punës të Akademisë;
d). miraton Planin Financiar dhe Llogarinë Përfundimtare të Akademisë;
e). zgjedh anëtarët e rregullt dhe korrespondentë të Akademisë;
f). zgjedh dhe shkarkon Kryetarin, Nënkryetarin dhe Sekretarin e përgjithshëm të
Akademisë, dhe
g). verifikon zgjedhjen e sekretarëve të seksioneve të Akademisë;
h).kryen dhe detyra të tjera që përcaktohen me këtë Ligj dhe me Statutin e Akademisë.
Neni 13.
13.1. Kuvendi i Akademisë mund të mblidhet dhe të vendosë nëse në të është e pranishme
shumica e anëtarëve të rregullt dhe korrespondentë të Akademisë.
13.2. Për miratimin e Statutit të Akademisë, për zgjedhjen e Kryetarit, të Nënkryetarit dhe të
Sekretarit të përgjithshëm të Akademisë, për verifikimin e zgjedhjes së sekretarëve të
seksioneve të Akademisë, si dhe për zgjedhjen e anëtarëve korrespondentë dhe të anëtarëve të
jashtëm të Akademisë, është e nevojshme shumica e votave të të gjithë anëtarëve të rregullt
dhe korrespondentë të Akademisë.
13.3. Për zgjedhjen e anëtarëve të rregullt është e nevojshme shumica e votave të të gjithë
anëtarëve të rregullt të Akademisë.
5
Neni 14.
Kryesia e Akademis?
14.1. Kryesinë e Akademisë e përbëjnë: Kryetari, Nënkryetari, Sekretari i përgjithshëm dhe
sekretarët e seksioneve të Akademisë.
14.2. Kryesia e Akademisë për punën e vet i përgjigjet Kuvendit të Akademisë.
14.3. Kryesia zbaton vendimet e Kuvendit të Akademisë dhe qëndrimet e tij.
Neni 15.
Kryetari i Akademis?
15.1. Kryetari i Akademisë e përfaqëson dhe e prezanton Akademinë.
15.2. Kryetari i Akademisë përgjigjet për ligjshmërinë e punës të Akademisë.
15.3. Kryetari i Akademisë për punën e vet i përgjigjet Kuvendit të Akademisë, ndërsa në
kuadër të të drejtave dhe detyrave të Kryesisë së Akademisë, i përgjigjet Kryesisë.
IV. ANËTARËT E AKADEMISË
Neni 16.
16.1. Akademia ka anëtarë të rregullt, anëtarë korrespondentë, anëtarë të jashtëm dhe anëtarë
nderi.
16.2. Të qenët anëtar i Akademisë është i përjetshëm.
Neni 17.
17.1. Anëtarë të rregullt dhe anëtarë korrespondentë të Akademisë mund të zgjedhen punonjës
të shkencës dhe të artit për të arritura të veçanta në fushat e shkencës dhe të artit.
17.2. Vetëm anëtarët e rregullt të Akademisë kanë të drejtë ta bartin titullin “Akademik”.
17.3. Anëtarë të rregullt të Akademisë mund të zgjedhen punonjës të shkencës dhe të artit,
shtetas të Kosovës, veprat e të cilëve paraqesin realizime kulmore në fushat e shkencës a të
artit dhe janë me peshë në vend dhe jashtë tij.
Neni 18.
Anëtarë korrespondentë të Akademisë mund të zgjedhen punonjës të shkencës a të artit, shtetas
të Kosovës, të cilët kanë krijuar vepra shkencore dhe artistike të një rëndësie të veçantë.
Neni 19.
Anëtarë të jashtëm të Akademisë mund të zgjedhen punonjësit e shkencës a të artit që jetojnë
dhe veprojnë jashtë vendit, por të cilët kanë krijuar vepra të rëndësishme me vlerë për Kosovën
ose me vlerë të përgjithshme për shkencën dhe artin.
6
Neni 20.
Anëtarë nderi të Akademisë mund të zgjedhen krijues të shquar të shkencës a të artit, që nuk
janë shtetas të Kosovës, por të cilët me realizimet e veta janë bërë përgjithësisht të njohur për
shkencën a artin dhe të cilët kanë dhënë ndihmesë për Kosovën.
Neni 21.
Procedura e propozimit, e votimit dhe e zgjedhjes së anëtarëve të Akademisë përcaktohet me Statutin
dhe aktet e tjera normative të Akademisë.
Neni 22.
Zgjedhjet për anëtarë të Akademisë bëhen për çdo katër vjet.
Neni 23.
Me zgjedhjen për anëtarë të rregullt dhe korrespondentë, anëtarët e Akademisë gëzojnë të
drejta dhe marrin detyra dhe përgjegjësi, të përcaktuara me këtë Ligj dhe me Statutin e
Akademisë.
Neni 24.
24.1. Anëtarëve të rregullt dhe korrespondentë të Akademisë me qëndrim të përhershëm në
vend u takon shpërblimi i përhershëm mujor.
24.2. Anëtarëve të Kryesisë përkatësisht: Kryetarit, Nënkryetarit, Sekretarit të përgjithshëm
dhe sekretarëve të seksioneve u takon shpërblimi mujor për funksionet që i kryejnë.
24.3. Kriteret dhe shuma e shpërblimit të përhershëm mujor për anëtarët e rregullt dhe
korrespondentë të Akademisë si dhe për anëtarët e Kryesisë së Akademisë caktohen me
vendim të posaçëm të Kryesisë së Akademisë.
V. SHËRBIMET ADMINISTRATIVE PROFESIONALE
E TEKNIKE
Neni 25.
25.1. Shërbimet administrative, profesionale e teknike i kryen Administrata e Akademisë.
25.2. Administratën e Akademisë e udhëheq Sekretari i Akademisë.
25.3. Sekretari i Akademisë zgjedhet me konkurs për katër vjet dhe mund të rizgjedhet.
25.4. Për punën e vet Sekretari i përgjigjet Kryetarit dhe Kryesisë s? Akademisë.
7
VI. MJETET E AKADEMISË
Neni 26.
26.1. Mjetet themelore dhe financiare për punën e Akademisë sigurohen nga buxheti i
Kosovës, në zë të veçantë.
26.2. Me mjetet nga buxheti i Kosovës sigurohen puna e seksioneve e njësive dhe qendrave të
tjera studimore të Akademisë, puna e organeve të qeverisjes të Akademisë, bashkëpunimi
ndërkombëtar i Akademisë, veprimtaria e rregullt botuese dhe periodike e Akademisë,
pasurimi i bibliotekës së Akademisë, shpërblimet e përhershme mujore të anëtarëve të rregullt
dhe korrespondentë të Akademisë, shpërblimet për kryerjen e funksioneve të caktuara në
Akademi, pagat e përhershme mujore për të punësuarit në shërbimet administrative
profesionale e teknike dhe të mirëmbajtjes së Akademisë.
26.3. Financimi i projekteve të Akademisë bëhet në bazë të konkurseve të shpalluara.
26.4. Akademia mund të sigurojë mjete edhe nga donacionet dhe sponsorizimet dhe ato mjete
mund t’i përdorë për veprimtarinë plotësuese të saj.
26.5. Akademia mund të sigurojë mjete të tjera plotësuese për punën kërkimore-shkencore e
artistike të anëtarëve të saj të rregullt dhe korrespondentë përmes aktiviteteve të veta,
marrëveshjeve të ndërsjella kërkimore-shkencore e artistike dhe përmes donacioneve e
dhuratave ose mbi ndonjë bazë tjetër juridikisht të lejueshme.
Neni 27.
Akademia është pronare e pasurisë t? cil?n e disponon.
VII. DISPOZITAT KALIMTARE DHE PËRFUNDIMTARE
Neni 28.
Akademia duhet të harmonizojë organizimin dhe punën e saj, Statutin dhe aktet e tjera
normative të Akademisë, me dispozitat e këtij Ligji brenda gjashtë muajve nga hyrja e tij në
fuqi.
Neni 29.
Kryetari, Nënkryetari, Sekretari i përgjithshëm dhe sekretarët e seksioneve të Akademisë i
kryejnë funksionet e veta deri me kalimin e kohës mandatore për të cilën janë zgjedhur.
Neni 30.
Ditën që hyn në fuqi ky Ligj, pushon së ekzistuari ligji i mëparshëm i Akademis?.
Neni 31.
Ky Ligj hyn në fuqi dit?n e miratimit n? Kuvend dhe n?nshkrimit t? tij nga PSSP -ja.
Ligji nr. 2004 / 19
16. Qershor 2004 Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës
_______________________
akademik Nexhat Daci

----------


## &Mitrovicalia&

Prishtinë, 21 tetor 2005 /TN /QIK - Historia e Akademisë së Kosovës shpreh më së miri zhvillimet shqiptare në pesë dekadat e fundit, tha sot kryetari i ASHAK-ut, akad.Rexhep Ismaili, në shënimin solemn të 30-të vjetorit të themelimit të saj, në prani të anëtarëve të Akademisë, mysafirëve të akademive të ndryshme dhe të personaliteteve politike, si kryekuvendarit Daci, kryeministrit Kosumi, ministrit të Arsimit, z.Veliu, të Kulturës, z.Haraçia, kryetarit të komunës z.Beqiri etj. 

Kryetari i Akademisë ka përshkruar më pas ecurinë e themelimit të saj nga Kuvendi i Kosovës, fillimisht më 20 dhjetor 1974 si Shoqatë e Shkencave dhe të Arteve të Kosovës, e cila pas tre vjetësh u transformua më 18 prill 1978 në Akademi. 

Akad.Ismajli tha se ASHAK fillimisht duhej ta zhvillonte veprimtarinë e saj, në rrethana kur Universiteti i Prishtinës, ishte në rritje. Akademia kishte tri seksione, të Shkencave Shoqërore, të Shkencave të Natyrës dhe të Gjuhësisë, Letërsisë dhe të Arteve. Ndërsa, nga viti 1985 është themeluar Arkivi i Akademisë dhe i Institutit të arkeologjisë dhe të Etnografisë. “Arkivi dhe biblioteka u shkatërruan pas ndërhyrjes së policisë serbe në seilnë e Akademisë më 1994, duke ia ndërprerë veprimtarinë në godinën e saj. 

"Më 1989 filloi një fazë e re për zhvillimet e përgjithshme institucionale të Kosovës, faza e përshkallëzimit të agresionit të institucioneve shtetërore të Serbisë ndaj tyre. Serbia duke përdorur mekanizmat jugosllavë të detyrimit dhe të forcës, aneksoi Kosovën dhe nisi procesin e reduktimit drastic apo të shuarjes së të gjitha institucioneve që shënonin mëvetësinë dhe shtetësinë e Kosovës, të institucioneve që vepronin drejtpërsëdrejti për emancipimin, edukimin dhe përgatitjen e popullatës për zhvillim të mëtejmë", tha akad.Ismaili. 

Ai më pas përkujtoi dëbimin e profesorëve me dhunë dhe të arsimtarëve, mbylljen e UP-së dhe të shkollave, dhe largimin e më se 120 mijë punëtorëve. Ai rikujtoi se në zhvillimet e mëpastajme Akademia mori përsipër procese të rëndësishme, si nxjerrjen e Deklaratës Kushtetuese më 1989, pastaj siç tha ai, "angazhimet e sinkronizuara" me mekanizmat e tjerë të rezistencës, për organizimin e Referendumit për pavarësi, hartimin e dokumenteve themelore për shpalljen e pavarësisë së Kosovës, si dhe veprimtari në dobi të afirmimit të çështjes së drejtë shqiptare. 

Akad.Ismaili më pas ka përmendur botimet e veprave dhe të përgatitjes së tyre të albanologëve të shquar dhe të shkencëtarëve të tjerë, si të S.Rizës, I.Ajetit, Ë.Cimohovskit, të H.Pedersenit dhe të A.Hadrit, G.Zajmit etj. 

Ai poashtu përkujtoi se gjatë luftës Akademia humbi njërin nga njerëzit e shquar të saj dhe të politikës, Fehmi Aganin. Aktualisht Akademia ka marrëveshje bashkëpunimi me Akademinsë e kroacisë, të Sllovenisë, pastaj me Akademinë Mbretërore Belge Flamane, me Akademinë Kombëtare Italiane, me Akademinë Britanike dhe tani me Akademinë e Shkencave të Goettingenit. 

ASHAk, tha ai, arriti të bëhet anëtare e barabartë e Federatës së Akademive Kombëtare të Evropës (ALLEA), bashkëthemeluese e Unionit të Akademive Kombëtare të Evropës Juglindore, anëtare e Rrjetit Ndërakademik për të Drejtat e Njeriut me seli në Nju Jork, e Asociacionit të Studimeve të evropës Juglindore, etj. Ai tha se resurset njerëzore për hulumtim shkencor në këtë kohë janë të shpërndara, ose të moshuara, vështirë të adaptueshme në rrethanat e reja. "Interesi dhe stimulimi shoqëror për hulumtimin shkencor është i pamjaftueshëm, tha akad.Ismaili ndër të tera. 

Me rastin e këtij solemniteti të Aademisë, Presidenti i Kosovës Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, e ka përshëndetur këtë solemnitet. 

"Sot pas 30 vjetësh, në këtë ditë solemne, mund të themi se ASHAK është ngritur në një institucion të lartë shkencor e artistic të rëndësisë së parë shtetërore e kombëtare të Kosovës dhe të botës shqiptare", thuhet në letrën e Presidentit Rugova. 

"E çmojmë shumë angazhimin e ASHAK-ut për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Kosovës gjatë viteve '90 dhe tash për njohjen më të shpejtë të pavarësisë së vendit tonë", thuhet në letrën drejtuar akad.Rexhep Ismailit, ndërsa i premton përkrahjen personale dhe të institucioneve shtetërore në të ardhmen. 

Kryeministri i Kosovës Bajram Kosumi, duke përshëndetjur këtë solemniteti tha se Akademia ka potencial për të ndihmuar institucionet në hartimin e strategjive për të ardhmen e vendit, siç tha ai që puna e përbashkët për përcaktimin e statusit politik të Kosovës. "Akademia mund të bëjë më shumë në qartësimin e koncepteve të reja ekonomike, në kohën kur po bëhen përpjekje për të lënë prapa sistemet e vketruara e të tejkaluara dhe për të ndërtuar një ekonomi të re tregu", tha Kosumi. 

Akademinë e përshëndeti edhe Eduard Starova nga Akaemia e Shkencave të Shqipërisë, duke e çmuar punën e ASHAK-ut, e cila me punën e saj ka lënë gjurmë."“Nuk ka fushë të rëndësishme ku të mos jetë ndjerë pasha e argumenteve shkencore të akademikëve tuja", tha ai. Starova gjithashtu premtoi bashkëpunim në zhvillimin ekonomik dhe shkencorë. Solemnitetin e kanë përshëndetur edhe përfaqësuesit e akademisë së Shkencave të Sllovenisë, dhe të Maqedonisë, duke premtuar zgjerimin e bashkëpunimit. 

Kryetari i Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës, akad.Rexhep Ismaili, në përshëndetje të mysafirëve të shumtë, si nga akademia e Shqipërisë, Sllovenisë, Maqedonisë etje, ka lexuar edhe përshëndetjet e bëra nga akademi, dhe akademikë, si ajo belge, britanike, si dhe të anëtarëve të jashtëm të saj dhe akademik nderi, që nuk kanë mund të marrin pjesë si, Shaban Demiraj, Leonard Njumark, Robert Elsi, Ferid Murati e ndonjë tjetër. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Presidenti Rugova dekoroi me Medaljen e Artë të Pavarësisë, Akademinë e Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës 

Prishtinë, 21 tetor 2005 /TN /QIK - Presidenti i Kosovës dr.Ibrahim Rugova, sot me dekret të veçantë dekoroi me Medaljen e Artë të Pavarësisë Akademinë e Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës, në 30-vjetorin e themelimit të saj, për meritat e saj për lirinë dhe pavarësisën e Kosovës. Dorëzimi i Medaljes do të bëhet së shpejti në në një ceremoni të veçantë.

----------

